# [Brainstorming] Watchdog

## Finswimmer

Hi,

ich habe hier ein NAS stehen, das leider vor einigen Tagen unbemerkt den SMB-Dienst eingestellt hat.

Etwas später hat die eine RAID-1 Festplatte etwas gesponnen.

All das habe ich erst herausgefunden, als ich schnell auf die Daten zugreifen wollte.

Nun habe ich mir überlegt, ob es nicht ein Programm gibt, das mich bei Unregelmäßigkeiten warnen kann.

Natürlich kann ich mir das alles selbst schreiben. Aber das dauert recht lange und zudem werde ich mit Sicherheit nur an gängige/vergangene Probleme denken und deswegen irgendwas wichtiges vergessen.

Wie macht ihr das? 

Habt ihr da gute Ideen?

Vielen Dank

Tobi

----------

## l3u

Die sys-apps/smartmontools können denke ich E-Mails verschicken, wenn was mit einer Festplatte nicht stimmt. Und sys-fs/mdadm hat auch nen daemon dabei, der E-Mails verschickt, wenn mit einem RAID was nicht stimmt. Benutzt hab ich das alles noch nicht …

----------

## Finswimmer

Ist zwar ein Anfang, aber genau das, was ich befürchte.

Bei diesen Diensten stelle ich was ein und dann raucht es an einer anderen Stelle...

Zum Beispiel: Prozess läuft Amok, 100% RAM, 100% Swap, etc.

----------

## l3u

Naja, aber egal wie – irgend ein Daemon läuft, um irgendwas zu überwachen ja immer. Und wenn’s ein Cronjob ist – dann läuft eben cron … da wirst du nicht drum rumkommen, es sei dann, dass du eben immer mal manuell nachschaust …

Ich mach das bei meinem Server in der Arbeit über ein kleines Script, das mir alle relevanten Informationen zusammenträgt. Wenn ich mich da einlogge, dann starte ich das Script und schaue, was los ist.

----------

## schmidicom

In dem Blog von Joachim Uhls gibt es einen interessanten Link der dir möglicherweise dabei helfen könnte etwas geeignetes zu finden.

----------

## Jean-Paul

Ich durfte die letzten vier Wochen im Krankenhaus verbringen und da war jemand so nett mir das Linux-Magazin vorbei zu bringen.

In dieser Ausgabe (05/14) wurde viel über Monitoring geschrieben. Das ist vielleich nicht exakt das was du gesucht hast, aber du schreibst ja Brainstorming.

Die Stchwörte lauten:

Nagios: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nagios

Collectd: http://collectd.org/

Check_mk: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Check_MK

Zabbix: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zabbix

Xymon: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xymon_%28Software%29

Monit: http://www.gambaru.de/blog/2012/03/31/monit-der-wachhund-fur-deinen-server/

Tkmon: http://www.thomas-krenn.com/de/wiki/TKmon

Vielleicht kannst du ja was brauchen davon.

----------

## tazinblack

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> ich habe hier ein NAS stehen, das leider vor einigen Tagen unbemerkt den SMB-Dienst eingestellt hat.
> 
> 

 

Was ist denn das für ein Ding? Was gekauftes oder selbst gebaut. Falls letzteres, welche Architektur, System drauf?

----------

## Finswimmer

Das ist ein ZyXel NSA 325 mit 2x2TB und dem RootFS auf einem USB-Stick.

Betriebssystem ist Arch (von http://archlinuxarm.org/)   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

Ich habe leider keine Zeit auf dem Ding Gentoo zu installieren...

----------

